# 2/1 كلمة للعبقرى " أحمد رجب "



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أبريل 2012)

​ 
*الخميس 5/4/2012*

*واضح ان اللجنة التأسيسية ورطة كبري تورط فيها حزب الحرية والعدالة، وقيل لهم لماذا لا تستعينون برجل رشيد بينكم لحلها؟ *
*فبحثوا عن رجل رشيد واكتشفوا ان الكل سكران بخمر السلطة والسلطان وهي اردأ انواع الخمور التي تدفع الانسان الي ركوب رأسه، *
*وهم الآن في انتظار الحل من أول رجل يفيق من خمر السلطان وينزل من ركوب رأسه الي الأرض بالسلامة .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أبريل 2012)

الاستاذ احمد رجب فعلا عبقرى شخص الموضوع فى كلمات  لا يوجد رجل رشيد فى الاخوان الكل مسطول وسكران


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أبريل 2012)

[




​


*نشرت فى 22/1/2011*
*أين الثوار؟*
*أين الشباب الطاهر الذين قادوا ثورة بهرت الدنيا وصارت مثالا يحتذي؟* 
*أين الثوار الذين جعلوا من ميدان التحرير مدينة فاضلة تخرج* *أروع ما في المصريين من تحضر؟* 
*أين اختفي الثوار ولماذا تركوا ميدان التحرير للمدعين والبلطجية؟* 
*أين الثوار في هذه المرحلة الحاسمة من عمر الوطن وأين كلمة الثوار فيما يجري من أحداث؟؟*


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

بنقول الثورة اتسرقت خلاص
يقولنا لا الميدان لسة موجود
هنشوف؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2012)

يُثبت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*7/4/2012*
أتمني ان افتح عيني ذات صباح قريب *فأري مصر قد استقرت وأمنت واخذت شكل الدولة المتحضرة.* 
أكثر من سنة واعصابنا متوترة فوق الجلد، وقلوبنا معلقة مع مصر في ظلام المجهول، من مناورات العمل تحت الأرض، 
إلي لجنة الدستور - رمانة الميزان لحلمنا الكبير - وقد وضعوا علي رأسها ديكتاتورا صغيرا مقعده أكبر منه بمراحل، 
*وضنوا علينا بمستنير متميز* كمحمد البلتاجي أو *عصام العريان،*
*فلم يفلح الديكتاتور الصغير في ان يضاعف حجمه داخل سيارة بمليون جنيه،* 
*مللنا تحكم الصغار وضقنا من عمي الرؤية في الضباب. وكفانا تعبا.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


08/04/2012 08:57:03 م
*مغلق حتي حل طلاسم الموقف الانتخابي لا أراكم الله مكروها لديكم ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2012)

*10/4/2012*
*مسرح الانتخاب الرئاسي لايزال يستعصي علي الفهم في مفاجآته، ‬*
*فكل المفاجآت وليدة مقدمات تمت في الظلام.‬ *
*نسأل الله أن يتم الانتخاب في* ‬النور*.‬ ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


*أين مكتب مكافحة المخدرات ؟*
*بونبون جديد لا أذكر ان كان اسمه كچولة أم فچولة تروج له حملة إعلانية تليفزيونية وتصور متعاطي البونبون مسطولا فيري ديش التليفزيون مدفعا رشاشا تتوالي طلقاته، ويري طرقات الحداد زلزالا يشق الأسفلت وتنط معها السيارة علي الأرض ويطير لها غطاء البلاعة، *
*ويقال إن في الطريق إعلانا جديدا يتصور فيه متعاطي البنبوناية أن أنفه كبير جدا يسد الطريق فيمد يده إلي وجهه ويحول أنفه إلي الناحية الشمال ويقول لسائق سيارة علي يمينه تقدر تعدي دلوقت يا چنتل
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2012)

*لماذا يحرص الإخوان علي خلق الحذر منهم عند الناس، برغم ان فيهم رجالا محترمين، لكن العمل السري تحت الأرض جعل من السرية عندهم أسلوب عمل وحياة، فيقولون غير ما يفعلون، *
*وافضي النجاح في الانتخابات الي فرط ثقة انقلبت الي غرور، وجربوا السلطان فنبتت فيهم غدة تفرز استحواذا، واستصغروا شأن الناس، وصورت لهم خمر السلطة ان الناس لا يدركون ما هو الدستور؟*
* وهل هو شيء يؤكل أم يشرب أم  يدق في الهون؟ وخاب ظنهم، ونسوا ان هذا الشعب ضحي بخمسمائة شهيد لالغاء  دستور صدقي واعادة دستور 1923 ـ أفضل دستور لمصر في كل زمان ـ *
*وانتفضت الجماهير واصدر مجلس الدولة حكمه التاريخي بإلغاء اللجنة التأسيسية، وكان للحكم دلالات شتي، لعل اهمها ان تشريعا غير مقبول لن تفرضه فئة علي جموع المصريين، وان الثقة في الجماعة اهتزت، وان خمر السلطان الرديئة تؤدي دائما إلي نتائج اشد رداءة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

*29/4/2012*
*موجة تكفير للمسلمين بتهمة ازدراء الدين الإسلامي، فماذا يقول في ذلك الشيخ محمد عبده قطب اقطاب تجديد الفكر الإسلامي؟*
*قال الامام العظيم منذ مائة عام: »اذا صدر قول من قائل يحتمل الكفر من مائة وجه ويحتمل الايمان من وجه واحد، حمل علي الايمان ولا يجوز حمله علي الكفر«.*
*ويقول الامام عن مدعي الوصاية علي المسلمين: »ليس لمسلم ـ مهما علا كعبه في الاسلام ـ علي آخر ـ مهما انحطت منزلته فيه ـ إلا حق النصيحة والارشاد. فليس في الاسلام سلطة دينية سوي سلطة الموعظة الحسنة والدعوة إلي الخير والتنفير من الشر.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


 
*الاربعاء 2 مايو 2012 *
*تعبنا من الكذب، وسوف تتضاعف متاعبنا بسبب عدم وجود أي تطعيم ضد الكذب*


----------



## وفاء وليم (8 مايو 2012)

*اجمل 1/2 كلمة لاحمد رجب فى مقالة اثناء احداث العباسية كانت *
*حــــــــــــزين علـــــــــى بــلــــــــــــدى *


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 مايو 2012)

بجد رائع احمد رجب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

*كُتبت فى 13/5/2012*
*محاولات تبذل لكيلا يكون الأزهر الشريف مرجعية إسلامية، وهكذا سوف يصبح الأزهر منارة العالم الإسلامي لاكثر من ألف عام، مؤسسة متخلفة عن السوبر اسلاميين الذين تجري في عروقهم الدماء الملكية الزرقاء، بينما نحن ومعنا فضيلة شيخ الأزهر ننتمي إلي مسلمي الدرجة الثانية وهم مسلمو التراحيل*


----------



## tonyturboman (1 يونيو 2012)

هذه نص 1/2 كلمة الكاتب العبقرى والكبير والقدير احمد رجب فى بوابة اخبار اليوم
الثلاثاء 29-5-2012 :

لم يعد أمامنا غير أحمد شفيق ومحمد مرسي. مرسي؟ كيف اختار مرشحا لم تثق فيه جماعته بالدرجة الأولي فرشحته بديلا للشاطر إذا تعذر ترشيحه. ليس أمامي إلا شفيق، وكل الحملات الظالمة ضده هي التي دفعته إلي فوق، فالشعب ذكي ولماح ويعرف المفتري من المفتري عليه، قالوا شفيق سيعيد مشانق العهد البائد، وهل كان في العهد البائد علي كل - سوءاته - مشانق مبالغات تراكمت علي رجل قوي، ذكي، ناجح في كل مهمة مارسها ولم يبق أمامنا غيره لكي يخلص مصر من خنقتها، فلول؟ وهل كل من خدم الدولة فلول؟ نفترض جدلا أنه فلول، ألم يكن خالد بن الوليد من كفار قريش وقتل المسلمين في »أحد« ثم أصبح سيف الله المسلول .
هل أمامنا في الإعادة من ينقذ مصر غير شفيق ؟


----------



## tonyturboman (1 يونيو 2012)

الخميس 31 مايو 2012
ما هي المميزات السوبر بيولوجية في علم الاحياء والسوبر سيكولوجية في علم النفس أو السوبر انثروبولوجية في علم البشريات أو السوبر اناتومية في علم التشريح التي تجعل من عضو مجلس الشعب وعضو مجلس الشوري مخلوقات سوبر ادمية فوق البشر في مصر لا يخضعون لتحديد الدخل بخمسين ألف جنيه في الشهر مع انهم يمثلون شعبا فقيرا مريضا، ومؤكد لا يعرفون ان الزعيم غاندي سئل لماذا ترتدي هذه الملابس فقال لأنني امثل أمة من العراة .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2012)

*1/6/2012*
*يجب ألا تزعجنا اخطاؤنا في الممارسات الأولي للديمقراطية، فهذه مرحلة لابد ان نمر بها بعد القمع الطويل وتسيد الرأي الواحد، *
*فلما كسرت ثورة يناير حاجز الخوف، دخلنا دخول الغرباء علي الديمقراطية، وعشنا الفوضي باعتبارها الحرية، *
*وسوف تعلمنا الديمقراطية ان حقي ينتهي عند اساءة استعماله بالتعدي علي حقوق الآخرين، *
*وانتشرت المناقشات السياسية، *
*وتحول معظمها إلي تجريح وشتائم، فلا نملك ثقافة الاختلاف في الفكر والرأي، ولا التمرس بقبول الآخر، *
*وأيا كان الأمر، *
*فهذه المناقشات ظاهرة صحية لشعب عاش ألوف السنين في صمت احزانه، وإذا كانت هذه المناقشات لا تسعف غير المتعلم بالألفاظ المهذبة لفقر حصيلته اللفظية، *
*فإننا يجب ان نغفر له هذا الشطط لأننا مسئولون جميعا كمجتمع عن حرمانه من التعليم وعلينا ان نأخذ بيده وأيا كان الامر، *
*فإننا في النهاية في فرحة شعب يتكلم بعد ان احتكر الحاكم الكلام ألوف السنين.*


----------



## tonyturboman (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

*ثورة يناير كسرت كل قيود الحرية ونسيت أعرق صحف مصر أسيرة للحاكم، والتي تحولت تحت أسره إلي نشرات متشابهة تنشر صور الحاكم، وأخبار الحاكم، وتسبح بحمد الحاكم، وحكمة الحاكم، وفضائل الحاكم المعصوم من أي خطأ، لقد مللنا ـ نحن الصحفيين ـ تبعيتنا للاتحاد الاشتراكي، ثم الحزب الوطني، ثم مجلس الشوري، *
*وتمنينا أن نتبع لجمعية اليتامي وأبناء السبيل لكن نهايتنا جاءت بإجراءات نقل تبعيتنا إلي فضيلة المرشد الذي يسمينا سحرة فرعون الله يسامحه .*
*ماذا تنتظرون أيها الصحفيون؟ لماذا لا ندخل في إضراب حتي نفك الصحافة والصحفيين من الأسر والهوان ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2012)

*17/7/2012 *
*عمري ما هاجمت الإخوان قبل سلطانهم وكتاباتي موجودة، فليس من الفروسية ان تهاجم سجينا أو مضطهدا او فارسا وقع من علي الحصان، ولقد جرني الرئيس السابق للوقوف متهما امام نيابة أمن الدولة العليا 18 مرة ولم يأت اسمه علي لساني بعد ان دالت دولته،  *
*وبقدر تعاطفي مع الاخوان دهشت وهم في السلطان، اذ يتفننون في كسب خصومة الغير بلا سبب، *
*وقد جاء رئيس مصر د. محمد مرسي واستطاع كسب ود كل من لم ينتخبه، ولا اعرف كيف ورطوا هذا الرجل الطيب ليقع في خصومة مع القضاء والقانون، وأتمني ان يظل الرجل محتفظا بحب الناس إذا خسر مكتب الإرشاد ليكسب ثقة 80 مليون مصري*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


 *الأثنين 23/7/2012 *

*60 سنة مضت اليوم علي ثورة يوليو بقيادة زعيم الفقراء جمال عبدالناصر، وهي تعد علامة تحول بارزة في تاريخ مصر، وجاء الجزء الثاني منها في 25 يناير 2011 ليكملها، فتؤكد علي العدالة الاجتماعية وتأتي بالديموقراطية والحريات، وقد يكون من مزايا ثورة يناير ان ليس لها زعيم، وقد يكون من مساوئها أيضا غياب القائد الذي يحميها من النشل والسرقة، لكن ميزتها المبهرة انها تظل ثورة شعب بأسره اقتلع الفساد والاستبداد ولن يسمح لاي تجار بانتاج نظام استبدادي تحت أية مسميات كاذبة .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يوليو 2012)

*هل تعلم أن الكاتب الكبير أحمد رجب ممنوع من الظهور تلفزيونيا منذ عهد السادات ؟*
*واستمر المنع فى عهد مُبارك ؟*
*والى يومنا هذا !!!*
*وبالرغم من ذلك المنع** لم نسمع الكاتب الكبير :*
*= يشتم فى تلفزيون بلده *
*= ولم يشتم فى الزعماء أو يخونهم *
*= ولم يرتد الفضائيات لسب بلاده *
*= ولم يركب الثورة *
*= ولم يتاجر بالدين*
*= ولم يتاجر بقلمه أو يحوله الى قلم " رصاص " !!*
*فلماذا ؟*
*لأنه نموذج للكاتب المحترم العاشق لتراب بلده مهما جارعليه حُكماها*
*ومهما منعته من حب الظهور الإعلامى*
*وسيظل هذا الكاتب رمزأ من رموز النقد السياسى الساخر فى مصر*
*رغم أنف الحاقدين ركمجية الثورة*
*وكل الثورات *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أغسطس 2012)

*2/1 كلمة : كُتبت فى 31/7/2012 *
*ظهور سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب في الدراما المصورة انقلاب هائل، إذ اكتمل للدراميات الإسلامية عنصر جوهري هو الاقناع. *
*والدراما اقناع أولا وأخيرا، *
*وكانت الدراما الدينية تعاني محاذير شتي حتي انهم منعوا فيلم الرسالة العظيم من العرض في مصر لأن ناقة سيدنا النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ظهرت هزيلة، *
*كما ان كل الدراميات عن فجر الاسلام بدت متشابهة لافتقارها إلي الشخصيات المحورية محركة الأحداث، *
*واتسمت ايضا هذه الدراميات بالكلفتة في الإخراج، وعندما انتقدت مرة ظهور أحد كفار قريش  يلبس ساعة روليكس كذبني المخرج وقال ان الساعة كانت أوميجا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2012)

*6/8/2012 *
*هل سينا معمول لها عمل بالعكوسات والحنجل والمنجل والخراب المستعجل؟ والا ما تفسير هذا الموقف العجيب من اهمال تعمير سينا من عصر النظام الفاسد إلي عصر ثورة 25 يناير التي اطاحت بالفساد،*
*ان الأمل الأوحد في القوات المسلحة التي ضحت بمئات الالوف من أبنائها في حروب سينا، فجهاز الخدمة المدنية بها هو الوحيد القادر علي تعمير سينا بالبشر والحجر ورد الطامعين عنها.*
*فالقوات المسلحة هي أملنا الأول والأخير الذي لا يخيب ابدا .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2012)

*8/8/2012 *
*لا يوجد في العالم كله دولة تعرف ان أنفاقا مفتوحة علي حدودها وتسكت، *
*ويدخل  عبرها أطنان من المخدرات وتسكت، *
*ويخرج منها مواد التموين المدعومة وتسكت،*
*وتختفي عبرها ٤١ ألف سيارة مسروقة من المواطنين وتسكت، *
*ويدخل ويخرج منها ناس من شر ما خلق وتسكت، *
*وأخيرا خرج منها هؤلاء المجرمون ليقتلوا اخوتنا وأولادنا غيلة وغدرا .*
*وعار علينا أن نسكت سكوت القادرين *


----------



## عمر بن الخَطاب (30 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ازاي يعني اين الثوار  فهمني ازاي اين الثوار وحضرتك ناشر المقال انه تم نشره بتاريخ *

*( 22_1_2011 )*

*يعني قبل الثوره ب 3 ايام  :heat: :a4:*

*يعني مكنش فيه تحرير لسه ولا ثوره قامت *

*تحياتي  :smi411:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أغسطس 2012)

عمر بن الخَطاب قال:


> *ازاي يعني اين الثوار فهمني ازاي اين الثوار وحضرتك ناشر المقال انه تم نشره بتاريخ *​
> *( 22_1_2011 )*​
> *يعني قبل الثوره ب 3 ايام :heat: :a4:*​
> *يعني مكنش فيه تحرير لسه ولا ثوره قامت *​
> ...


*أنا آآآسف جداً يا بن الخطاب ...*
*حقك عليا ...*
*والنبى ماتزعل ياشيخ ...*
*عشان خاطرى سماح المرة دى ..*
*توبة يا ( فاروق )...*
*المسامح كريم والنبى ...*
*هى 2012 بدلاً من 2011*
*وآدى راسك أبوسها آهى ...*
*صاف يالبن ...؟*
*خلاص ؟؟* 
:
:
:
*قاله يا با علمنى الهيافة *
*قاله تِع فى الهايفة وأتصدر*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أغسطس 2012)

*الكاتب الكبير أحمد رجب فى أجازته السنوية وسيعاود الكتابة أول الشهر القادم*​


----------



## عمر بن الخَطاب (30 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا آآآسف جداً يا بن الخطاب ...*
> *حقك عليا ...*
> *والنبى ماتزعل ياشيخ ...*
> *عشان خاطرى سماح المرة دى ..*
> ...


 

ان طلع العيب من اهل العيب ميبقاش عيب ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أغسطس 2012)

عمر بن الخَطاب قال:


> ان طلع العيب من *اهل العيب* ميبقاش عيب ​


*بالظبط ...*
*هنا قسم الأخبار لا حوار ...يعنى أطلاع على الخبر المنقول *
*ولو حابب تعلق على الخبر تفضل *
*ولو حابب تعدل تاريخ نُقل بالخطأ هناك طرق أخرى للأبلاغ *
*لكن تريقة ...انا لسانى طوله فرسخين ومش هتسحتمل منى أكتر من مشاركة واحدة *
*وقد حدث *


----------



## عمر بن الخَطاب (30 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالظبط ...*
> *هنا قسم الأخبار لا حوار ...يعنى أطلاع على الخبر المنقول *
> *ولو حابب تعلق على الخبر تفضل *
> *ولو حابب تعدل تاريخ نُقل بالخطأ هناك طرق أخرى للأبلاغ *
> ...


 

طبعا لازم يكون لسانك طوله فرسخين اكيد اومال ايه يعني هينفع تتكلم معايا بأدب يا راجل ازاي ده انا مسلم حتي مش مهم وزي ما ااتعودت واتربيت لازم تشتم المسلمين وتسبهم حاجه من جديده 

الحق بس شوف المشاركه بتاعتي دي قبل ما ( ماي روك )يحذفها ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أغسطس 2012)

*عزيزى الفاضل هنا قسم الأخبار للنقل والأطلاع والتعليق على الخبر*
*حضرتك بدأت تريقة ...رديت عليك بأسلوبى *
*يبقى خالصين ...وأنتهت القصة *
*ولا علاقة لردى بكونك مسلم من عدمه ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*9/9/2012 *
*مصر مديونة ومفلسة، ومنذ حكومة عبيد ثم حكومة نظيف ومصر تأكل بالدين، وتشرب بالدين، والبذخ بالدين، والسمسرة والسرقة بالدين أيضا، *
*ثم جاءت الثورة، *
*وتوالت الأخبار عن استعادة 90 مليارا هربها فلان 70 مليارا هربها علان، وتوالت الإضرابات الفئوية، *
*فالخير كتير، والمليارات قادمة ولايزال المسئولون يعدون الاضرابات الفئوية بالوعود المعسولة ولا أحد يقول الحقيقة: مصر مفلسة ومديونة بالمليارات*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*16/9/2012*
*مريض بين الحياة والموت فاضت روحه بعد وصوله المستشفي، يقطع أهله الطريق حتي تعاقب الحكومة الأطباء القتلة. *
*عشرات الأسباب التافهة أصبحت مدعاة لقطع الطريق، حتي واحد ضرسه بيوجعه يقطع أهله الطريق احتجاجا علي الحكومة التي لا تتخذ اجراء أمام الضرس المعتدي، *
*هكذا أصبح قطع الطريق عملا عاديا مع أن قانون العقوبات يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة علي قطع الطريق وتعطيل المواصلات وقت السلم وبالإعدام وقت الحرب .*
*عزيزي اللواء محمد ابراهيم وزير الداخلية.. بركاتك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*25/9/2012*​​*كتب مفيد فوزي: من فرط حزن أحمد رجب علي أحوال مصر زحف الحزن علي السخرية، وزرع جدية تكسو حروف كلماته. *​*عزيزي مفيد: هل أجد عندك كلمة أكبر حجما من الحزن؟؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*أحمد رجب **30/9/2012*
* 
في الصغر كنت أخيب خلق الله في الحساب، وفي الكبر اكتشفت زوجتي أنني هدف سهل في المغالطة عند المغادرة، ولست أفخر بهذه العاهة الحسابية، فكل أصحاب العقليات الأدبية خيبة في الحساب ما عدا توفيق الحكيم، 
وموظف التعبئة والإحصاء الذي قام بالجمع والطرح والقسمة توصل إلي أن أقباط مصر خمسة ملايين فقط هو بليد في الحساب مثلي تماما. مطلوب خبير يفهم في إحصاء الأقباط. 
*


----------



## jajageorge (1 أكتوبر 2012)

استمر الكاتب الكبير احمد رجب فى تساؤلاته حول تعداد الأقباط وتداعيات تصريحات رئيس الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة والإحصاء , حيث كتب فى عموده بالاخبار "نص كلمة" :

"أعلن الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة والاحصاء انه لا يوجد تعداد للأقباط منذ سنة 1986، ولا أعرف سببا وجيها لتوقف تعداد الأقباط 26 سنة، هل لأن الموظف المختص بتعداد الأقباط جاله عقد عمل في الخليج ولسه مارجعش، أو هو مريض من سنة 86 شفاه الله؟! أو هو في إجازة بدون مرتب بوسط افريقيا وأكله سبع وقرقش مفاتيح مكتبه؟



الفجر


----------



## jajageorge (3 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*5/10/2012*

*إعلان سياحي:‬*

*زوروا مصر أرض أبرز عجائب الدنيا الأهرام وأبوالهول والإضرابات :flowers:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*أحمد رجب  **13/10/2012*
*أتمني أن أري في بلادي قوات مكافحة الشغب التي نراها في اوروبا المتحضرة، انهم يعرفون عن ظهر قلب ما هي حقوق الانسان، ومتي يقف الحق عند اساءة استعماله، ويحمون المسيرات، ويفضون الاعتصام عندما يفقد شرعيته، وعملهم يمضي في سهولة وبلا تعثر لأن الجندي عادة يمر باختبار يثبت فيه انه يعرف الألف من كوز الدرة*


----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*هل مستشفياتنا العاجزة ناقصة إضراب الأطباء  20 ‬يوما متواصلة؟ *
*أم أن هناك من يري أن إضراب الأطباء لن يؤثر علي كفاءة المستشفيات *
*باعتبار أن طول عمرها أن الذي يتجه إليها مفقود وأن الخارج منها له *
*اتجاه واحد إلي القرافة؟؟*


----------



## jajageorge (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 نوفمبر 2012)

قدم الكاتب الكبير أحمد رجب إعتذاره اليوم عن الكلمات التى كتبها فى مقاله اليومى نص كلمة بجريدة الأخبار يوم الإثنين الماضى والتى قال فيها " ما الذي نفعله بمصر التي لا نكف عن الادعاء بأنها حبنا وهوانا؟؟ ".

وأكد رجب أن سحب هذة الكلمات جاء بعد مظاهرات الثلاثاء الحاشدة مؤكداً أن مصر ستظل الحب والهوى قائلاً اليوم " كتبت هذه الكلمة يوم الاثنين الماضي وبعد الثلاثاء 27 نوفمبر واحتشاد شعب مصر في كل محافظاتها غاضبا ساخطا، فإني اسحب هذه الكلمة معتذرا، إذ ثبت بما لا يقبل الشك ان مصر لا تزال وستظل حبنا وهوانا " .


الفجر


----------



## jajageorge (19 ديسمبر 2012)

احمد رجب: يزعجني صوت "شخير" القانون 




لخص الكاتب الكبير احمد رجب الاوضاع السياسية فى مصر ، فى عدة كلمات ، اوضح فيها ما آلت اليه الاوضاع فى البلاد من حرق وهدم وتدمير وارهاب.

وكتب رجب فى عموده "نص كلمة" بجريدة الاخبار اليوم الاربعاء :

تزعجني كثيرا أصوات قنابل المولوتوف والخرطوش والرصاص في المظاهرات السلمية جدا، ويزعجني كثيرا ضجيج العنف والحرائق والشتائم من الجماعات المتطرفة التي تريد فرض وصايتها علينا نحن كفار قريش الجدد، لكن الذي يزعجني أكثر هو صوت شخير القانون.


الفجر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*19/12/2012*​*عن شخير القانون علق البعض بأن القانون ليس نائما ولكنه مغيَّب عمدا، وقال البعض الثاني ان القانون أصبح انتقائيا يستأسد علي البعض ويتأرنب أمام الحكام،*​*وقال آخرون باختصار: نسألكم الفاتحة للمرحوم*​


----------



## jajageorge (31 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (12 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## Alexander.t (23 أكتوبر 2013)

يفك من التثبيت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2013)

!! البابا !! قال:


> يفك من التثبيت


*يعنى أنت بقى لك أربع أشهر مادخلتش المنتدى 
تقوم تدخل مخصوص تفك تثبيت وتخرج ؟
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
طيب شاركنا ...أنقل لنا حاجة ...فكرنا ...أى منظر
غير يُفك و يُغلق دى 

على فكرة 
الأستاذ / أحمد رجب بنفسه كان متابع هنا
وأنا دعوته لآجراء حوار لأعضاء المنتدى
لكنه أعتذر بسبب مرضه وأنه حالياً فى البيت 
وعندى الأيميل لو مش مصدقنى 

*​


----------

